# Back wheel wobble problem, broken?



## jon.mithe (21 Oct 2009)

Hi,

Noticed today my back wheel has started wobbling. What I mean by that is if I lift the back of my bike up so the wheel is off the ground, I can wobble the wheel inbetween so it touches either brake pad, its a loose wobble as well, i.e. no real resistance. Only other things is as the wheel moves and I think the chainset moves a little in the opposite direction, almost like the axel is snapped, although it might be my eyes playing tricks with the wheel moving. The wheel turns fine, I did manage to limp / cycle into work today so I can get it repaired.

The frame is ok, its solid / rigid no cracks or anything I can see. The wheel is properly screwed in / attached with those allen key things to the frame, so the problem I think lies with the wheel itself, is that where the hub is?

Just wandering if anyone can suggest what might be going on? I'm guessing this problem is terminal for the wheel. I think it should be possible to get a new wheel and keep my rear cassette? Gonna be taking it into my lbs so trying to idea whats going on.

Thanks for any help,
Jon.


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Oct 2009)

Without knowing what type of hub it is it's hard to say, but if it's a common cup & cone type it sounds like they've come loose. It might just need adjusting and maybe some new balls. It's actually quite an easy job but you'll need the right size cone spanners.


----------



## jon.mithe (21 Oct 2009)

thanks for the reply, if I do not have to replace the wheel then that would be great 

My hubs are "Formula 32 hole" if that makes any sense, sorry I forgot to mention my bike is a Marin Fairfax (inbetween a hybrid and a racer, 
http://www.rei.com/product/747543).

Thanks.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Oct 2009)

You'll also need the appropriate Cassette removal tool, a chain whip, a short length of 3/8" diameter steel bar, a 12" adjustable spanner, Two 17mm spanners, two spanners the size of a cone spanner ( ground down to the same thickness as a cone spanner ) and a magnifying glass.

You might also need as espresso machine.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Oct 2009)

The replacement cones might not be identical, and it is the Locknut face to the face where the cassette sits against ( near the spoke flange ) the freehub that is the critical dimension. Measure this distance. To 0.1 mm ( or one notch on the cable tension adjuster ).

If you have to replace the cones, take macro photos of the assy as you disassemble it.

If the replacement cones are not the same as the OE cones, get the measured dimension as close as you can with shim washers and then when the wheel is back in the bike, the rear mech stops and cable tension might need to be tweaked. 

Clean the cassette, spacers and small sprockets while they're off. Spray with some water resist before reassembling.

Good luck.


----------



## 2Loose (21 Oct 2009)

I have the espresso machine, just in case...may need to order some other tools though 
Lets hope it's just a cone tighten though eh.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Oct 2009)

Come on people...

What's the espresso machine for?


----------



## jon.mithe (21 Oct 2009)

lol cheers. Thanks for the help. Took it into my lbs just now and they took it in / wheel off and had a look at it, phoned me to say the hub was a write-off, broken in two places, so unfortunately it seems I have to pay £40 for a new wheel :/ + what ever they charge for the pleasure (think ~£10-15)

Sucks, especially as for the first time today I noticed I was £22 in profit with my bike (managed to save £1270 in 568 days by taking pay as you go oyster and cycling into work, rather than the 3 month travel cards I used to get (london))

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Speck (21 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Come on people...
> 
> What's the espresso machine for?



To keep you chilled


----------



## SimonC (21 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Come on people...
> 
> What's the espresso machine for?



Making coffee? Steam cleaning inside of hub?

No offence jon.mithe, but you dont sound too up to speed yet on the bike fixing game, so follow your own suggestion and take it to someone who is.

There are easier things to fix on your bike as a starter than fitting new cones and bearings in a hub, and it is good to be able to fix your bike yourself. You never know when it might start falling to bits miles from home.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Oct 2009)

jon.mithe said:


> lol cheers. Thanks for the help. Took it into my lbs just now and they took it in / wheel off and had a look at it, phoned me to say the hub was a write-off, broken in two places, so unfortunately it seems I have to pay £40 for a new wheel :/ + what ever they charge for the pleasure (think ~£10-15)
> 
> Sucks, especially as for the first time today I noticed I was £22 in profit with my bike (managed to save £1270 in 568 days by taking pay as you go oyster and cycling into work, rather than the 3 month travel cards I used to get (london))
> 
> Thanks again for the help.



So that reduces the Marin Fairfax to a Bicycle Shaped Object..


----------



## jimboalee (21 Oct 2009)

SimonC said:


> Making coffee? *Steam cleaning* inside of hub?
> 
> No offence jon.mithe, but you dont sound too up to speed yet on the bike fixing game, so follow your own suggestion and take it to someone who is.
> 
> There are easier things to fix on your bike as a starter than fitting new cones and bearings in a hub, and it is good to be able to fix your bike yourself. You never know when it might start falling to bits miles from home.



Oh bugger....

Just started a 'Know how' thread on espresso machines and this smart Alec comes up with the correct answer.


----------



## jon.mithe (21 Oct 2009)

yeah thanks for the advice, it makes sense espicially as I've started some long distance cycling now (~60-70 miles). 

I'm not normally this bad on the repair front , I learnt pretty quickly these places will rip you off, so I try to fix most things (replaced breaks, replaced all the cabling (snow/salt grr) and can just about setup my gears now). Hubs scare me a little tho, well not literally, but I will learn!

I would of liked to play with this one but have no tools for it and the thing that went through my head this morning was the earilest I can fix it is the w/e after this one and everyday I do not ride costs me £5.20 on the tube, so thats ~£40 wasted on the tube just for not riding.

I think I'll get my old wheel / hub off of them to have a look / learn without taking my current bike to bits.

Thanks again.


----------



## SimonC (21 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Oh bugger....
> 
> Just started a 'Know how' thread on espresso machines and this smart Alec comes up with the correct answer.



Sorry to p*** on yer chips


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2009)

Get some cone spanners and get the hub serviced...... £5.20 a day......even cheap spanners will cost £10......sorted......

Apply some logical thinking....and re-greasing hubs isn't very hard.....that's how I learnt.....practising on Ultegra (600 then ahem) equipped bikes I bought at 16 years old..... buy the tools as you go, and the 'tinterweb' wasn't invented 23 years ago........

It's not rocket science.....

Ask on here...... I did a bit by bit tutorial with a guy called "maz" who hasn't been on for a bit, step by step on sorting his new bike out....worked a treat....when he was a beginner...he soon turned out to be a good forum member....


----------

